# turtle wax super hard shell?



## illyas2k

Hi guys, I would like to ask about this "turtle wax super hard shell paste". Anyone use this product before?
I understand this product is hard to remove the residue once it's dried out if we applied it too thick. But what I heard from other are simply telling me to avoid this product without reason giving. So I'm curious about it. Why is it?
It's selling at cheaper price compared to the others, but would you guys recommend it? Since I know this is a 3rd rate product, but my question is this product sufficient for normal usage? And I read from the label it's mentioned about "clean", is this mean this product is a cleaner wax? If so, what is the pro and con of it?
Actually my dad just bought the turtle wax platinum ultra gloss for his cars, so I might thinking to get this cheaper turtle wax stuff for my car and my sister car. I was wondering how well is this product.
Please, share your thought. I'm appreciate your input.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Its an old school` product, it`ll do the job but there are far better/newer stuff to use.
Better to pinch some of ya dads !


----------



## Avanti

illyas2k said:


> Hi guys, I would like to ask about this "turtle wax super hard shell paste". Anyone use this product before?
> I understand this product is hard to remove the residue once it's dried out if we applied it too thick. But what I heard from other are simply telling me to avoid this product without reason giving. So I'm curious about it. Why is it?
> It's selling at cheaper price compared to the others, but would you guys recommend it? Since I know this is a 3rd rate product, but my question is this product sufficient for normal usage? And I read from the label it's mentioned about "clean", is this mean this product is a cleaner wax? If so, what is the pro and con of it?
> Actually my dad just bought the turtle wax platinum ultra gloss for his cars, so I might thinking to get this cheaper turtle wax stuff for my car and my sister car. I was wondering how well is this product.
> Please, share your thought. I'm appreciate your input.


The product you refer to is a polish /all in one










so ideally should be followed up with the now discontinued Gloss guard, it is not bad product and certainly exceeds the bad press that has been reported here.

As for the TW Platinum precision wax that is good stuff too, and this car is wearing it










However as you are looking at high performing budget products, I would strongly suggest considering

Simoniz Max wax polish follwed with Simoniz Original wax paste










:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146107

Take a look at what can be achieved using it. Everybody spits on it but applying it thin using a damp sponge should work better for dusting. I used Original Plus PTFE and it really was easy to apply but difficult to remove.

As far as I know, it is a cleaner wax. It should clean your paint, remove some stubburn dirt and oxidation leaving a shiny surface behind. The downside is, you can't use it to top filler heavy products or glazes because it would remove them easily. You can't layer it either, but layering is questionable anyway.

Some say its durability is 2 weeks, some say 4 months. I guess you can expect a good couple of months from one coat.


----------



## Kokopelli

Avanti said:


> However as you are looking at high performing budget products, I would strongly suggest considering
> 
> Simoniz Max wax polish follwed with Simoniz Original wax paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Looks brilliant!! Is there a way we can get Simoniz Paste online? Internationally?


----------



## illyas2k

I'm not sure it is polish, the packaging different. Sorry I don't know how to post the picture so.. Maybe it is new packaging design?
I just search their website and the full product name was "turtle wax super hard shell paste/liquid". From the packaging, it claim last up to 12 month, shine, clean. 
And the simoniz paste, it's so nice to have one but I don't think I can find it here since I only saw the simoniz liquid wax in the store recently, I never saw the simoniz paste type wax here. 
I'm trying to get a durable and budget wax here, I know there is some really good stuff out like Meguiar or turtle wax platinum series there but the price also higher around 3~4 times than this turtle wax paste or simoniz liquid wax.


----------



## Avanti

illyas2k said:


> I'm trying to get a durable and budget wax here, I know there is some really good stuff out like Meguiar or turtle wax platinum series there but the price also higher around 3~4 times than this turtle wax paste or simoniz liquid wax.


The TW original in a green bottle is a polish and that is why folks say it lasts just 2 weeks, the platinum is a liquid wax I use it on my wheels from time to time :thumb:
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## illyas2k

I know this is a silly question.. 
But how is this cheaper turtle wax super hard shell paste durability compared to other more expensive stuff like Meguiar cleaner wax, turtle wax platinum ultra gloss or Meguiar gold class paste wax?
My main concern is durability since it is tropical climate here, and I wonder how is this budget wax compared to the more expensive stuff in term of durability?


----------



## Kokopelli

illyas2k said:


> I'm not sure it is polish, the packaging different. Sorry I don't know how to post the picture so.. Maybe it is new packaging design?
> I just search their website and the full product name was "turtle wax super hard shell paste/liquid". From the packaging, it claim last up to 12 month, shine, clean.
> And the simoniz paste, it's so nice to have one but I don't think I can find it here since I only saw the simoniz liquid wax in the store recently, I never saw the simoniz paste type wax here.
> I'm trying to get a durable and budget wax here, I know there is some really good stuff out like Meguiar or turtle wax platinum series there but the price also higher around 3~4 times than this turtle wax paste or simoniz liquid wax.


These are two we can find here in paste form:

















And this is the liquid:









Turtle Wax Extreme Nano Tech is another recommended product with fillers for scratches and good durability:


----------



## illyas2k

I didn't saw any turtle wax original here, I'm from malaysia. 
Ya my dad also use turtle wax platinum on his car, it's look great but it's come with paste form not liquid.
I've read the black color VW with turtle wax platinum post here, its look cool.
Anyway, I'll try to get some picture from internet and try to post it.


----------



## illyas2k

Turtle wax super hard shell paste type








This is what we have here, and intend to use this as my budget wax. 
Have you guys see this before? Is this a cleaner wax or polish? If so, what is the pro & con for cleaner wax?

Turtle wax platinum ultra gloss 








This is what my dad using now.


----------



## Orca

The old Gloss Guard was great! I ended up using the rest of my bottle on wheels once I got it into my head that it was no good - I'm coming back round to a lot of these legacy brands, picking and choosing the best parts to slip into my routines here and there.


----------



## Avanti

illyas2k said:


> Turtle wax super hard shell paste type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we have here, and intend to use this as my budget wax.
> Have you guys see this before? Is this a cleaner wax or polish? If so, what is the pro & con for cleaner wax?
> 
> Turtle wax platinum ultra gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my dad using now.


Those are the products used in my earlier post, the packaging is different that is all, oh and we don't have the paste version of the Platinum in the UK.


----------



## Kokopelli

illyas2k said:


> Turtle wax super hard shell paste type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we have here, and intend to use this as my budget wax.
> Have you guys see this before? Is this a cleaner wax or polish? If so, what is the pro & con for cleaner wax?
> 
> Turtle wax platinum ultra gloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my dad using now.


This is the same Hard Shell Shine Wax we had for a while. The pot is changed to a screw on cap type but I guess the product is the same green paste.

It is the same cleaner wax but people say they get a good beading and durability from it. Topping it with Gloss Guard is the way to achieve better durability. It is been cleared out and was very inexpensive buying here in Turkey.

Not the profuct in the picture but the exact Platinum Series Precision Car Wax is a cleaner wax also. I guess it has milder cleaners. People used to say that you could layer it and have a better durability than Original Hard Shell. It also has montan wax along with carnauba and should give a deeper finish.


----------



## illyas2k

Oh I see, so would you guys recommend me to use this green turtle wax? Or should I find another budget wax for? Since I'm planning to do the detailing on my car and my sister's car.


----------



## Avanti

illyas2k said:


> Oh I see, so would you guys recommend me to use this green turtle wax? Or should I find another budget wax for? Since I'm planning to do the detailing on my car and my sister's car.


The Platinum IS good stuff and competes with the leaders on performance, they do a polish and a sealant so you will be fine with that range :thumb:


----------



## Strothow

I use it on the wheels, and it does seem quite hard to get off, maybe something im doing wrong though.


----------



## Avanti

Fujitsum said:


> I use it on the wheels, and it does seem quite hard to get off, maybe something im doing wrong though.


Could be , as I have also used F1 williams carnauba polish on my bro's sirrocco wheels which are much more intricate than mine

apply



and



and removal


----------



## alexf

Just a head up for anyone that turtle wax platinum ultra gloss is available in poundland as 118ml samples.


I bought two and have used it on the rear window but really could not comment on the durability. I have since applied the W5 nano rain repellant to it.


----------



## illyas2k

Okay, seems like the turtle wax platinum series is a good products.
How about the turtle wax hard shell? Since it is a polish/ cleaner wax, is it safe to using it often? For example: like waxing the car every two weeks or one month. Will it damage the car paint if using it too often? 
I remember I've read somewhere else, its a article about cleaner wax and all-in-one products.


----------



## Avanti

illyas2k said:


> Okay, seems like the turtle wax platinum series is a good products.
> How about the turtle wax hard shell? Since it is a polish/ cleaner wax, is it safe to using it often? For example: like waxing the car every two weeks or one month. Will it damage the car paint if using it too often?
> I remember I've read somewhere else, its a article about cleaner wax and all-in-one products.


Yes it's fine to use every month or 2 weeks, you don't need to to give a bad time applying, you can use it as a wipe on wipe off product.


----------



## illyas2k

Thank you guys, it's really helpful. 

Btw, what you mean "bad time applying"? Is it mean giving pressure when waxing the car? Can you give me some advice for me how should I apply this polish/ cleaner wax on my car without making any harm to the paint?
I'll consider this turtle wax hard shell as my bargain wax for me and my sister car. 
And I've read a lot of good comments about Meguiar #16/#26, did anyone have compare this Meguiar stuff with turtle wax platinum in term of durability?

p.s: sorry guys, suddenly pop up another question regarding cleaner wax after reading some posts.
a) do you guys use the cleaner wax as last stage product?
b) do you guys top up another coat of "pure wax" product on the previous layer of cleaner wax? Is it necessary?
C) if so, what's the purpose of cleaner wax?

Sorry silly question, I'm trying to learn..


----------

